# Flowering too soon....



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 23, 2007)

At what stage in vegetative development is it TOO early to induce flowering? My plants are approximately 4 weeks old, and between 8 and 12 inches (topped a week or so ago). I plan on waiting three to five more weeks before inducing a light change. Is that too soon?


----------



## jash (Jun 25, 2007)

You could flower them anytime since they are 10'' but should be better if you wait for preflowers and alternate nodes,preflowers usually appears arround 5th week of veg. when the plant stands at 6th or 7th internode check out for preflowers from 4th internode and up.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2007)

You can put them on 12/12 from start to finish if you like.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 25, 2007)

Will my having topped them change when and where the tell-tale nodes will appear?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 25, 2007)

most are just developing the eighth node.....


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 25, 2007)

This is the outdoor section move to the indoor section


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 26, 2007)

you can still flower outdoor plants, man....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

In post #1 you said that you plan on waiting 3-5 more weeks before you induce a lighting change. In post #7 it says that your plants are outdoor. In post #8 it says you can still flower outdoor plants.

If your plants are outside, please tell me how you can induce a lighting change? As far as post #8, Plants will naturally flower outdoors when the time is right. There is nothing you can do to make them do this.


----------



## yeskadealaska (Jun 27, 2007)

One year we took over some plants from a friend.  i mean they were like 6 feet tall but they never flowered.  maybe i was inpatient, but some fbi agents looking for a couple of buds kept me from going back.  This year im growin some strain i accidently bred and my biggest one is already obout 4 and half feet and growing extremely fast.  I hear you mention tring to induce flowering. i really don't want to change the natural cycle,{I feel it takes some punch a way}  i'll probably get impatient if I dont see them flower, but i'm willing to hear some suggestions.  Imean i'm not in a hurry, but some tips might win me over into what i should do.  Thanks.


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

stop swearing at ppl who are trying to help


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 27, 2007)

Swearing: good point. My apologies.
Flowering and my "outdoor" plants: I have 5 plants in 2 gallon pots that are out on my back porch from 5 am till 9pm, receiving sun the entire time (6 of which are direct sunlight filtered by mesh screen. The remaining 8 hours, they come inside on my mantle for two reasons: 1, we have rabbits that like my garden (carrots, etc....) 2, I feel better when they are inside at night (silly, I know). So. when the proper time was at hand, my plan is to have them in a light proof container for 12 hours (5 pm to 5 am) then I will put them back outside the other 12 for full sun. will that work, or no? I just cannot afford to let them go full term on my porch. Too many large, odiferous plants an a very small (suburbean) area.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 27, 2007)

If I offended anyone, I apologize  with full sincerity.....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

It would work, if they were put in a completely light proof room or container. But, you would have to stick with that schedule and not take any days off for atleast 8weeks. Meaning you have to get up and take them outside at 5am and be there to take them inside at 5 pm everyday. 

Also, you have to put them out when the sun is coming up, I don't know your area but the sun isn't up at 5am here. If you put them out before the sun comes up, you can't count that towards your 12 hours of light time. And you would have to keep adjusting depending on the sunrise time. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 27, 2007)

In NM. the sun usually is up by 5:40 or so, but a street lamp about 30 meters away ensures there is not enough darkness for that 40 min. or so to count as darkness. Am experimenting....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

Also, no matter when you flower them, as they progress they will start to smell. The only thing you are changing is when they will be smelling. They will naturally start to flower pretty soon anyway. And if you are worry about the size, you could try some LST. I'm not trying to discourage you from doing what you want, just giving you a few things to think about.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 27, 2007)

i would wait,like you said and follow jash's comments!it would be helpful to know if they are indoor or outdoor etc.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanx Icky


----------

